# Need help installing lower drive belt on lawn tractor mounted snowblower: too tight



## David_in_Michigan (Dec 24, 2013)

I am trying to install a belt on the snowblower mounted on my Troy-bilt lawn tractor. The snowblower is an MTD OEM-190-032. The belt I bought is a 105-inch 1/2 V-belt. The problem is that the belt is too tight to slip over the drive pulley. I don't know how to relieve tension for the installation. 

I have tried removing the auger assembly (the front of the snowblower) from the tractor and pushing it back toward the tractor, but that doesn't relieve the tension. I have also tried levering the belt onto the pulley, but I don't want to damage the belt. I looked online to cross-reference the size for the belt (which is MTD part number 754-0125A), and it seems to cross to a 105" belt. Would it be OK to use a slightly longer belt, say 107"? 

Any tricks you guys can offer will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Pad lock trick. Put a pad lock over the belt and pull it over like a zipper. Is the PTO lever engaged. If its that tight it sounds like you might have a problem.


----------



## David_in_Michigan (Dec 24, 2013)

It's an electric PTO, so it's not engaged. I've never heard of the padlock trick. That might do it. I think I'd like to try measuring the snowblower sheaves to see if the 105" length is correct. Unfortunately, I left the old belt at the repair shop when I got the new one, so I no longer have it to measure. :-(

Any tips on measuring a belt length with a piece of string?


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Well I must admit, I invented the padlock trick but it really works. I wonder if the belt stretches much. I would hate to advise you and be wrong.


----------



## David_in_Michigan (Dec 24, 2013)

The padlock trick is awesome! Definitely going to remember that one. I measured the belt path with some rope and found it was 104", versus 105" per the part number. So, I had to make it work. The padlock trick accomplished the goal. Back in business.

Thanks again!!


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I am very happy to hear that my trick worked for you. That trick was born out of necessity when I couldn't quite get the tensioner on a Grand Am to release all of the way. I happened to have an old padlock in my tool box and viola... I have never done a belt without a padlock since.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you need the manual, it's here: http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/manuals/190-032-101_operator.pdf


----------

